

Xkcd 1110 - The view is nice (oh really?) - reinierladan
http://s.rlink.co/JZ9K

======
reinierladan
I can't explain how awesome xkcd 1110 is... 'the view is nice' is the new OMG.
<http://xkcd.com/1110/>

